# Air bubbles in hand sanitizer



## greybeard (Oct 29, 2012)

bubble in hand cleaner-2.small by Greybeard16, on Flickr


----------



## Photographiend (Dec 5, 2012)

The detail is fantastic, I don't know that I love the image but I love that you are photographing your hand sanitizer.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 5, 2012)

Photographiend said:


> The detail is fantastic, I don't know that I love the image but I love that you are photographing your hand sanitizer.


Thank you


----------

